# British drivers



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I know this has been said many times before, but having just driven 500-odd miles over the last few days, I've got to get it off my chest:

Why do so many drivers have absolutely no concept of actually how to drive properly? All this stuff about how speed is the main cause of accidents is rubbish, it's the absolute idiots on the roads in this country.

Over the past few days I've experienced each of these many times:
- at a roundabout, take the left lane to go right
- at a roundabout, take the right lane to go left
- approaching a motorway junction, overtake 3 cars at about 100mph, then slam the brakes on and cut across the 3 lanes to turn off
- sit in the middle lane all day (why do people still do this, it's so f#ckin dangerous, with undertaking, causing other people road rage etc)
- get someone doing 45 on a 60 single carraigeway (fine in itself, I'm not gonna dictate how fast people drive), but then they get to a built-up village and still do 45 all thru the 30 zone
- lane-hopping all over the motorway when it's fairly busy and they think the middle lane might be going slightly faster than the outside lane, and then hop back to the outside when they realise its' not

I'm bored of my own typing now, you fill in the rest, you've all seen the idiots on the road every day of your life:

-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Thanks for listening, I feel better now...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Fecking middle laners


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

middle laners should be summilarliy executed by the road sides by special death squads that i would willingly pay more tax to fund - hmmm... what's the smiley for "serious face"?

on this note a friends mum who has recently been widowed was given the following advice by her friends on motorway driving... "get on the motorway & stick to the middle lane, it's alot less effort to not have to pull out around lorries" - what the fuck! my mate wanted to go round and give the wrinklies a good kicking there and then ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Give me a motorway full of british drivers, pleeeeeeeease!!!!

The fuckers over here really have NO idea!!!

Really don't enjoy driving any more!!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Dutch drivers are insane! : They will generally drive 3 inches behind you regardless of the speed you are driving at.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Dutch drivers are insane! Â : Â They will generally drive 3 inches behind you regardless of the speed you are driving at.


I'm not surprised as the traffic in Amsterdam can get so congested Â : ..... at least there's plenty to see Â  

(... windmills, clogs, cheese etc Â  )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Driving in Amsterdam's scary. The rest of Holland's OK though. 
What annoys me is people who sit in the queue in the outside lane but leave so much distance in front of them that the little wankers who overtake on the inside can pull out in front of them.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

It's not just British drivers that love to hog the middle lane. [smiley=rifle.gif]

It seems to be some kind of compulsion that when the motorway expands to 3 lanes the tossers move into the middle lane. [smiley=smash.gif]

I think we should really fuck them up and expand all motorways to 4 lanes, where would they drive then? [smiley=freak.gif]

Probably dithering back and forwards between lanes 2 and 3 [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Probably dithering back and forwards between lanes 2 and 3 [smiley=juggle.gif]


Yup. Try the M25.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Yup. Try the M25.


Whenever I am on the M25 I spend more time standing still than moving. It got to the point that driving up from Dover and heading straight across London (through the city, etc.) was faster than the so-called London orbital motorway. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm counting down the days until I can mix it up with Brit drivers again - at least I can second guess them, not so the bastards over here who have a totally lack of common sense, directional control, lane discipline etc etc. Dick heads sit closer than 3 inches behind you in a clapped out Brasilia being held together by rust flashing you out of the way when you're already 20 over the speed limit, ffs.

One example gives you the idea - learner driver in learner school car reversing up dual carrigeway as they missed the junction - a fricking learner........       It takes me all my available will power not to go and buy a fully automatic rifle and waste the sons of bitches, grrrrrrrr


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

My pet hate...................

People who think they can drive ..............


----------

